# Controller wiring



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Is it possible to wire a controller to a DC motor with only 2 terminals?

Thanks


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

Twilly said:


> Is it possible to wire a controller to a DC motor with only 2 terminals?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can ,I use a Curtis 36v with a pm motor.
Check your controller doc.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yes. The two terminal motor will have a set direction. With 12 volts connected does your motor turn the direction you want?


----------



## otp57 (Feb 7, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> Yes. The two terminal motor will have a set direction. With 12 volts connected does your motor turn the direction you want?


yes or you can use a reverseing circuit


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

More complexity/cost but yes it is possible to do that as well.


----------

